# Bella - SIBERIAN - Seal Tortie Tabby Colourpoint with White 2 yrs old



## salkei (Apr 15, 2011)

Bella - SIBERIAN - Seal Tortie Tabby Colourpoint with White 2 yrs old lovely affectionate girl lived with other cats Neutered/microchipped and has had her 1st vaccination and will another in 3 weeks time.










Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

if you are interested in homing them

Please say you heard about them from the Animal lifeline UK Team


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh she's a beauty. Wish my OH was more into cats as he 'puts up with' our year old cat. He's definately a dog person.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

she looks very much like a silver tortie tabby with white, lovely cat


----------

